# 6/21 big fish



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

we shot these big boys on some rocks in 200' out of PC. the gag was 61lbs and the hog was 22. Got the permit freediving some artificials.


----------



## Heller High Water (Nov 1, 2007)

:bowdown


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Sweeeeeet!!!!!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Very nice fish. I didn't realize that we had hogs up on the northern gulf coast.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

ok bb tell them the truth now. we're all ears and waiting


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

You just have to go the right direction for the hogs, but you can get them from PC and you have to go deep.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

I am not trying to bash, cause those are some pigs, but I thought it was illegal to shoot permit in FL!


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

That law was recently changed, it is now legal to shoot them in FEDERAL waters.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is the link to their success.

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=760585


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Not cool...Yall must be like a submarine, 200' dive, damnnnn...


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bottombumper (6/25/2008)*That law was recently changed, it is now legal to shoot them in FEDERAL waters.


Cool, I did not know thanks.


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

great fish. didn't know the hogs were up here either ands especially to that size. nice


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Those fish are out of Tampa...It was a post from the Florida Sportsman Forum


----------



## jmartintcb (Nov 22, 2007)

unbelievable...I don't dive, but I would be afraid to shoot a grouper that big. :bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## bottombumper (Nov 6, 2007)

> *Dylan (6/25/2008)*Those fish are out of Tampa...It was a post from the Florida Sportsman Forum


I'm sorry, but they were not from tampa. We left from the eastern panhandle and ran west to get those big fish. They were due south of MB. Then we ran southeast to the grounds to fill all of our aggregate slots. There are hogs from MB east and they are big.


----------

